# TTTSNH, the project I won't disclose



## Brink

Maple walnut, mmmmm


----------



## Brink

Rough cut vs S2S


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Rip and glue

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Butcher blocks. Big ones.


----------



## Brink

Cut and glue

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Butcher blocks. Big ones.



It is not a chop block or cutting board.

But, subtle hints are in the pics.


----------



## Brink

Custom made garden mulch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

End grain checkerboards. Better get making a lot of checkers.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> End grain checkerboards. Better get making a lot of checkers.



They're all same colored blocks.


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> They're all same colored blocks.



Then the walnut will be arriving at my shop since you don't need it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ...subtle hints are in the pics.


----------



## Schroedc

My most recent thought was a big freestanding block table to go out next to the grill for vigorous application of a cleaver to meat based foods prior to cooking over an open flame.


----------



## Kevin

Too thick for a countertop. Can't think of anything needing (or wanting) end grain except for in the kitchen. Maybe weirdly designed end tables.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> a big freestanding block table



That was my first guess a big butcher block. But NO he says. Subtle hints in the pics he says. Methinks he's monkeying around with us trying to drive us apey . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Then the walnut will be arriving at my shop since you don't need it?



I need it, but not for this part


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> That was my first guess a big butcher block. But NO he says. Subtle hints in the pics he says. Methinks he's monkeying around with us trying to drive us apey . . . .



A really big segmented bowl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Too thick for a countertop. Can't think of anything needing (or wanting) end grain except for in the kitchen. Maybe weirdly designed end tables.



16x19x5" thick. Weird size for end table.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> A really big segmented bowl?



Come on man! I had to be told what a Oneway was.
No wood lathe, never turned wood.


----------



## Kevin

I figured out his subtle hint. The project drawing is lying right there for all the world to see. All we need is to use our Superman X-Ray SuperZoom eyes to see it . . .


----------



## Kevin

This thread was only started 25 minutes ago and already on the second page (on my computer).


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I figured out his subtle hint. The project drawing is lying right there for all the world to see. All we need is to use our Superman X-Ray SuperZoom eyes to see it . . .
> 
> View attachment 104661



That's my weekend BM chart. Project drawing was in dining room

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

It's an outhouse, base made out of maple with the tractor seat for, well, the seat. Walnut will be the walls. What do I win?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## rocky1

You must be one full of bat guana individual if you need a chart that big to monitor weekend bowel movements? 

​


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> You must be one full of bat guana individual if you need a chart that big to monitor weekend bowel movements?
> 
> ​



It's for an entire year


----------



## rocky1

Storage shelf for bar clamps!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> It's an outhouse, base made out of maple with the tractor seat for, well, the seat. Walnut will be the walls. What do I win?!?!?!?!!?!



Don't you think that doing ones biz on a tractor seat would end up like a playdoh fun factory?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> It's an outhouse, base made out of maple with the tractor seat for, well, the seat. Walnut will be the walls. What do I win?!?!?!?!!?!



Maybe the seat has something to do with it


----------



## Tony

I stand by my Play-Doh making kit guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually, I'd think doing your business in a tractor seat would be more along the lines of -

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Actually, I'd think doing your business in a tractor seat would be more along the lines of -



Kinda like trying to pee through a screen door?


----------



## Kevin

The crude dregs of woodbarter and their gross potty jokes.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Big, heavy stool - shaped like the tractor seat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Big, heavy stool



And Matt continues with the potty humor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> And Matt continues with the potty humor!



LOL! Wasn't even thinking of that! Looks like we know what gutter your mind is in today - and that you stop reading sentences after the third word.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Sprung said:


> Big, heavy stool - shaped like the tractor seat?



How's about four of them?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Brink said:


> How's about four of them?



Even better!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...the only thing that shows up in the pix in different spots is the seat. I thought it was his rolling stool at first on the shop vac, then it was hanging from the ceiling? 
So, my guess is seats. 

Don't forget to leave a space for your tail.


----------



## ripjack13

Awe poop...Matt guessed before me. Is that what they are going to be?


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Well...the only thing that shows up in the pix in different spots is the seat. I thought it was his rolling stool at first on the shop vac, then it was hanging from the ceiling?
> So, my guess is seats.
> 
> Don't forget to leave a space for your tail.



It's not for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

It's for Kim Jung Leprechaun is my guess.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## El Guapo

This was not the right thread to read while eating lunch. I'm guessing the seat is either 1) not actually a part of the project, or 2) will be a part of the project, but will not serve as a seat. 

Hey Brink, can you at least tell us if the end-grain is for a practical purpose or simply for aesthetic? Or are you just trying to go through a lot of glue?


----------



## Brink

El Guapo said:


> This was not the right thread to read while eating lunch. I'm guessing the seat is either 1) not actually a part of the project, or 2) will be a part of the project, but will not serve as a seat.
> 
> Hey Brink, can you at least tell us if the end-grain is for a practical purpose or simply for aesthetic? Or are you just trying to go through a lot of glue?



Purely aesthetic


----------



## El Guapo

Brink said:


> Purely aesthetic


Same thing my wife said when I asked her why she married me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Same thing my wife said when I asked her why she married me.



The general consensus around here was alcohol.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo

Tony said:


> The general consensus around here was alcohol.


That always helps!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> That always helps!



That's how I did it!!


----------



## Brink

Smoothy-smooth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm....it only looks "smoothish smooth" to me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....it only looks "smoothish smooth" to me...



He hasn't used a scraper on it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> The general consensus around here was alcohol.



No that happened in Switzerland with Brunhilda at closing time remember . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Maybe they're cheeseboards for Jabba The Hut.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Maybe they're cheeseboards for Jabba The Hut.


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> No that happened in Switzerland with Brunhilda at closing time remember . . . .


There ain't a-one of us fellas on here who hasn't done _something_ with a gal we wouldn't want our buddies seeing! At least I can chalk this one up to etoh.


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> There ain't a-one of us fellas on here who hasn't done _something_ with a gal we wouldn't want our buddies seeing! At least I can chalk this one up to etoh.



It's like riding a Moped; a lot of fun until your friends see!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> There ain't a-one of us fellas on here who hasn't done _something_ with a gal we wouldn't want our buddies seeing! At least I can chalk this one up to etoh.



I guess that's true. One time I helped a girl hem her dress. She couldn't sew a button on hardly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I guess that's true. One time I helped a girl hem her dress. She couldn't sew a button on hardly.



How far up was that hem?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo

^That guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> ^That guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> View attachment 104831



That's not Jabba...that's Pizza the Hut....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

It's going to be a very large bandsaw box, correct?


----------



## Brink

kweinert said:


> It's going to be a very large bandsaw box, correct?



I don't do cutting boards, chop blocks or bandsaw boxes


----------



## DKMD

Who's that sexy thing in the new avatar photo? The one next to the girl in the bikini...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Who's that sexy thing in the new avatar photo? The one next to the girl in the bikini...



We call that a hunky-hunk


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> We call that a hunky-hunk



And when thumping the rock, a hunky-hunk doing the dunky-dunk.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> And when thumping the rock, a hunky-hunk doing the dunky-dunk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo

No progress today?!? I need my Brink fix!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

El Guapo said:


> No progress today?!? I need my Brink fix!



I hear that all day from my woodshop groupies

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

El Guapo said:


> No progress today?!? I need my Brink fix!



Cut, machine, rip, glue, cut, machine and glue again, now there's two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Oh now there's two. That's a dead giveaway.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Oh now there's two. That's a dead giveaway.



It is. 
But what seems apparent might not be, the improbable will become reality.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It is.
> But what seems apparent might not be, the improbable will become reality.



For some, reality is improbable, apparently.


----------



## DKMD

They look like legs for a bench or table


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> They look like legs for a bench or table



They do!
So does that cloud overhead. 

 And I might go away


----------



## Brink

I think I need to check my planer blades.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> They do!
> So does that cloud overhead.
> 
> And I might go away



I like beer... And leg shaped clouds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> I like beer... And leg shaped clouds.


----------



## Brink

What about puffy cloud looking legs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Kitties and beer, or something like that. I'm for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Kitties and beer, or something like that. I'm for it.



That's a Rodney Carrington song isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> That's a Rodney Carrington song isn't it?



I saw Rodney live sometime around 97 at a hotel barroom in sherman texas. He had us all rolling on the floor.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I saw Rodney live sometime around 97 at a hotel barroom in sherman texas. He had us all rolling on the floor.



We saw him here last year, and he was hysterical! He'd gained about 80 pounds since I saw him last, and he had a bunch of fat jokes about himself that cracked us up.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> We saw him here last year, and he was hysterical! He'd gained about 80 pounds since I saw him last, and he had a bunch of fat jokes about himself that cracked us up.



I hadn't thought aboit him in years 'til Tony brought him up. Is he considered mainstream rockstar comedian yet like the bigs or is he still kinda just always on the cusp of getting there?


----------



## Tony

I saw him back home at the Majestic about 5 years ago, incredible show!


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I hadn't thought aboit him in years 'til Tony brought him up. Is he considered mainstream rockstar comedian yet like the bigs or is he still kinda just always on the cusp of getting there?



I think of him in the latter category. He's made a gazillion bucks with TV, CDs, and concerts, but I don't think of him being in the same league with Louis CK, Seinfeld, Chris Rock, etc. He's more like Jim Gaffigan to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Gaffigan is hilarious too. There's another guy I hear a lot on serius xm that cracks me up bigtime too cant remember his name. Talks kinda slow and has sort of a self depricating style and he pulls it off great.


----------



## Kevin

It just came to me. Nick Bargatze. He cracks me up.


----------



## Kevin

I'm gonna post one of hus videos in the joke thread.


----------



## Brink

This week , we moved Sunday morning bagel morning to Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Shop Dog is keeping an eye on my work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> View attachment 105263



I was think The dog thoughts were. "Damn, that monkey is going to drop somethin on me again!!!!! "

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lot of power tools in there for being "Unplugged" Just sayin!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Lot of power tools in there for being "Unplugged" Just sayin!!!



Oh? I have never noticed before.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Lot of power tools in there for being "Unplugged" Just sayin!!!



Maybe he uses them like you use your lathe...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Maybe he uses them like you use your lathe...



 That's funny right there Doc!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Maybe he uses them like you use your lathe...




WHAT!!!!!!!  I use my lathe every day- it takes up space and is very good at collecting dust.... So There!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Although I shouldn't talk, I've had a lathe for 3 months now and I've turned two lathe chisel handles! Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Although I shouldn't talk, I've had a lathe for 3 months now and I've turned two lathe chisel handles! Tony



Don't feel bad. I know someone who shall remain nameless who's had one for years and he's done a ton of 'turning' with it; he turns his nose up to it everytime he walks past it. I think he uses it to prop his cane against it ....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Don't feel bad. I know someone who shall remain nameless who's had one for years and he's done a ton of 'turning' with it; he turns his nose up to it everytime he walks past it. I think he uses it to prop his cane against it ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Don't feel bad. I know someone who shall remain nameless who's had one for years and he's done a ton of 'turning' with it; he turns his nose up to it everytime he walks past it. I think he uses it to prop his cane against it ....



After this past weekend that cane might be my next project, the kid's apt. was a second story one. I'm too  for that crap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Lot of power tools in there for being "Unplugged" Just sayin!!!



Notice the end of the extension cord.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Notice the end of the extension cord.



Indeed. We noticed. What's that lead to ... a "hand(held)" mortiser?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> Indeed. We noticed. What's that lead to ... a "hand(held)" mortiser?
> View attachment 105278




Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Another lawn mower seat! Coincidence or Not? 

While y'all are all scratching your heads trying to figure out how he's gonna attach the lawn mower seats, I'm gonna guess it's a big-ass tortilla press!

Project was finished 6 months ago, he's just dragging this out, because...

Da monkey knows the suspense is driving us all nuts!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

It's a 3-sided keeping box for a Holy Hand Grenade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ah, the book of armaments, chapter 2, verses 9-21.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Next, they'll be turned into butcher block frisbees.


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Next, they'll be turned into butcher block frisbees.



Still no lathe


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.
> 
> View attachment 105558



A monkey remedial training device- and by this post it is very obvious-ya need it......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

End tables?

Very small work benches?


----------



## Brink

No shop time tonight. You'll have to wait an extra day to find out what I'm making.
Shopdog was hoping to get to work, but Moma and I decided to cook up some eats and enjoy the evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Those burgers are round.
Round like wheels.


Maybe I'm going somewhere with this.


----------



## Brink

Do the onions look like hubs?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

You are making a trike with wooden wheels. Hell can a monkey ride a trike??


----------



## Kevin

It's a toy tractor for gorillas.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It's a toy tractor for gorillas.


 hell we shoot them.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> You are making a trike with wooden wheels. Hell can a monkey ride a trike??





Kevin said:


> It's a toy tractor for gorillas.



Nope and nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Were there tractors, spray rigs or trikes in "Holy Grail"?


----------



## DKMD

I bet it's one of the carts for loading your dead...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> I bet it's one of the carts for loading your dead...



only two wheels.


----------



## Brink

I was thinking, for once, instead of teasing all of you, I abandon this project and start something different.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink

Millin' and thrillin'


----------



## Brink

Today, I'm happy to announce my newest product.
Brink's artisanal bunny bedding.
In an effort to avoid mass produced bedding with questionable origins, Brink's woodshop only uses the finest, local grown, non GMO lumber.
Produced in small batches, workers constantly inspect the quality of the bunny bedding.
When the bunny bedding passes the rigorous inspection process, it is then signed and numbered.
Don't let your bunny nap on bedding from a sealed plastic bag, Rush right out and purchase a handful of Brink's artisanal bunny bedding.
Only $79-995

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

A wooden shrubery.


----------



## Kevin

If you do not tell us what it is, I shall say NEE! to you a second time.

Nee! Pang! Neeeeee Wong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> If you do not tell us what it is, I shall say NEE! to you a second time.
> 
> Nee! Pang! Neeeeee Wong!!



A second taunting?


----------



## Kevin

Yes. That too.


----------



## El Guapo

I know what it is!



 
*It's a dickfer!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

#4 glueing up


----------



## Kevin

A Bicycle Repairman workbench.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> A Bicycle Repairman workbench.



Bicycle workbench? Really? You can do better than that.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Bicycle workbench? Really? You can do better than that.



You'd have to be a die hard MPFC fan to have gotten it.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Brink

#4 glued up


----------



## rocky1

You know, if you'd buy more clamps, you could glue more goodies up at a time, and this thread could move along a little quicker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> You know, if you'd buy more clamps, you could glue more goodies up at a time, and this thread could move along a little quicker!



It's not a matter of clampacity, the other three blanks are in a spare bedroom to give me space to work.


----------



## Brink

Trivia question.
If Bedevere built something, who should jump out of it?


----------



## Kevin

Bedevere...hmmmmm.....

The Lady of the Lake? No it don't make sense.


----------



## Tony

I got nothing either


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I got nothing either



The trouble with Brink clues is that you have to understand how his brain works to have a shot, but no one does .... it's a species gap I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

It's like asking:

If a sandwich were a tadpole, how many bananas would it take to crochet a bamboo surfboard for 9 otters?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> It's like asking:
> 
> If a sandwich were a tadpole, how many bananas would it take to crochet a bamboo surfboard for 9 otters?



That's simple. If it wore plaid, 4.

You're related, you should be closer than the rest of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> That's simple. If it wore plaid, 4.



Can't be - "Four shalt thou not count."

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Can't be - "Four shalt thou not count."



But that rule doesn't count if it's a gibbous moon.


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> But that rule doesn't count if it's a gibbous moon.



A gibbon moon?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> You're related, you should be closer than the rest of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> It's like asking:
> 
> If a sandwich were a tadpole, how many bananas would it take to crochet a bamboo surfboard for 9 otters?



Boneless bananas?


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Boneless bananas?



I believe he's talking about frozen bananas... That's the only way I've ever done it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Boneless frozen filet of yellow monkey fruit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

You're all stumped

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> You're all stumped



You're making stumps for us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

-Sir Bedevere: Well, now, uh, Someone, another and I, uh, wait until nightfall, and then leap out of the rabbit, taking the French,uh, by surprise. Not only by surprise, but totally unarmed! 
-Arthur: Who leaps out? 

Who?


----------



## Kevin

Lancelot? There was an ape that had his own TV show in the 70's by the same name so that would make sense.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Ah yes. There's a big demand for antique tractor seat displays these days, especially for Ford seats. Smart move.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

We're still waiting to see what you gonna use the walnut for....


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Lancelot? There was an ape that had his own TV show in the 70's by the same name so that would make sense.



Getting close.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We're still waiting to see what you gonna use the walnut for....



What about the tiger maple?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> What about the tiger maple?



Tigers, monkeys, Knights of the Round Table, it all points to a Royal circus.


----------



## Brink

What if I was to carve that tractor seat shape out of that block of maple? Then did it three more times?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> What if I was to carve that tractor seat shape out of that block of maple? Then did it three more times?
> 
> View attachment 106003



Then you would have a bunch of maple dust and shaving? Oh I see, you're starting a hardwood garden mulch business. Good move monkey man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Then you would have a bunch of maple dust and shaving? Oh I see, you're starting a hardwood garden mulch business. Good move monkey man.



Bunny bedding biz

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Bunny bedding biz



Killer Bunnies?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> What if I was to carve that tractor seat shape out of that block of maple? Then did it three more times?
> 
> View attachment 106003



You'd get splinters in your butt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We're still waiting to see what you gonna use the walnut for....



Legs, foot rails, and arm rests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

So...some butcher block contoured bar stools ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Legs, foot rails, and arm rests





TimR said:


> So...some butcher block contoured bar stools ??



No, I believe he's building some kind of newfangled mobile Catholic pews.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Lancelot? There was an ape that had his own TV show in the 70's by the same name so that would make sense.



I remember that show. 

'Laaaaaaaance'


----------



## Brink

kweinert said:


> I remember that show.
> 
> 'Laaaaaaaance'



I don't.
But then, I'm a young one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I used to watch it. Never thought I'd ever know one though.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> So...some butcher block contoured bar stools ??



Well now that we know what they are, I have to say that anyone who sits in one better be ready to get their ass in a crack.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Very cool Brink...knowing what they are (or thinking one knows) doesn't disappoint in any way the interest in seeing it progress closer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD

Hmmmm... End grain and seat edges seems like a potential problem. Interested to the solution.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Hmmmm... End grain and seat edges seems like a potential problem. Interested to the solution.



What potential problem do you see?


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> What potential problem do you see?



Depending on how thick they are when finished, I would worry about the relative strength of an endgrain seat edge unless it had some kind of metal support. I'm not a furniture dude, so the concern may be unfounded. I'm just thinking about how fragile endgrain can be to shear forces and how big some of the butts are around my neck of the woods

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

At the thinnest, 1-3/4". The blocks are 4-3/4" thick, now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Uniformity.


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Uniformity.


We'll let @Kenbo be the judge of that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

He's out driving his car

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> He's out driving his car



Stoopid cars.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I don't know but given the size of those blocks he's got built to carve seats out of, I'm guessing the seats in his neck of the woods might warrant those concerns also Doc!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you mold it to look like the tractor seat that was moved and painted in the different pics and the walnut to make the base?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Got some carving done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

For a monkey you got that Lancelot down. Making it look easy but it ain't and I know from experience. You must have the guard on the grinder and using it as a guide to make shallow dips. If you say no I will not believe you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Does not look very unplugged to me.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks half assed...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

You beat me to it!! My thoughts exactly!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Looks half assed...



Sit on it... Talk about 'roid rage

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Productive day

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Are those ladies seats? I don't see a "divot" for us guys....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Seriously though....that's wicked cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Are those ladies seats? I don't see a "divot" for us guys....



It's a CT nutbuster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I guess you got by without drawing any blood. I don't use the guard with mine because it's a PITA but I am an imbecile. I used to wear welding gloves but since @Bigdrowdy1 gave me a pair of Kevlar gloves I wear those now when I use it. If you take your guard off you might consider investing in a pair. Heck it's a good idea even with the guard on. 

Can't wait to see these finished.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I guess you got by without drawing any blood. I don't use the guard with mine because it's a PITA but I am an imbecile. I used to wear welding gloves but since @Bigdrowdy1 gave me a pair of Kevlar gloves I wear those now when I use it. If you take your guard off you might consider investing in a pair. Heck it's a good idea even with the guard on.
> 
> Can't wait to see these finished.



I used the guard, very heavy leather gloves. Then took it slow. Avg about 2 hours per seat.


----------



## Brink

So far, I've filled my 55 gal drum dust collector four times, and one wheel barrow just to get to this point.


----------



## El Guapo

The walnut, man! What about the walnut?


----------



## Brink

El Guapo said:


> The walnut, man! What about the walnut?



Wait for it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Wait for it...



Tom Waits, @El Guapo doesn't. Get on with it man . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

An idea of what they will look like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Tom Waits, @El Guapo doesn't. Get on with it man . . . .



In Brinkland, everyone waits when I say so


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> In Brinkland....



Welcome to WoodBarter. Get your ass busy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Welcome to WoodBarter. Get your ass busy.


You can't tell me to get busy, you're not king of Brinkland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> You can't tell me to get busy, you're not king of Brinkland



I'm not telling you, I'm telling your ass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin Isn't that where the festering boil of Woodbarters is located?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin Isn't that where the festering boil of Woodbarters is located?



Monkeys are very unruly. Easier to herd lizards.


----------



## El Guapo

I used my daily allotment of snarky comments on @Tclem and @Mike1950 this morning, so I'll just say that looks wicked cool (I'm told that's how the kids talk these days). Four barstools? I would hate to be the one sanding all of that end grain!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> I used my daily allotment of snarky comments on @Tclem and @Mike1950 this morning, so I'll just say that looks wicked cool (I'm told that's how the kids talk these days). Four barstools? I would hate to be the one sanding all of that end grain!



He cannot reply right now as he is being taskmaster over a monkey's ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> He cannot reply right now as he is being taskmaster over a monkey's ass.


Isn't that Mrs. Brink's job?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Stoopid tails get in the way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Stoopid tails get in the way



Tails tell no tales.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Tails tell no tales.



You sure?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cabomhn

I've been following this project on Facebook and I can't wait to see how they turn out. Getting those smooth curves is HARD work thats for sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Square


 

Rectangle.


 

Parabolic arc


 
Rhombus


 

Trapezoid

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Gemoetry hurts my brain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Gemoetry hurts my brain.



That desk came apart like one of my tables.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink

This concludes the maple portion of this build. All the seats have been shaped, smoothed and sanded.
Next up, the frames.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> You can't tell me to get busy, you're not king of Brinkland



Well, I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Well, I didn't vote for you.



Maybe you should have

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

So, Brink, what ever happened to that tiger maple?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I love when people talk to themselves....


----------



## Schroedc

I go away for a week and we're still just at giant butt coaster stage? I think he needs to work harder.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I love when people talk to themselves....



It's even more amusing when monkeys talk to themselves.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

Apparently, Brink broke his three year old cherry mallet head. So he made a new one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Next!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I love when people talk to themselves....


It is better than referring to themselves in the third person... "Don thinks those are great looking seats; Don also wonders why you would use curly wood for a mallet?"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is better than referring to themselves in the third person... "Don thinks those are great looking seats; Don also wonders why you would use curly wood for a mallet?"



Brink wonders sometimes, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Walnut time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ripjack likes when brink talks in 3 monkey better...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey monkeyman let's make a mallet for each other. We had a mallet trade before but power tools were allowed. I'm willing to make one for you by hand all the way and document if the basic rules are that the only "power tools" used are a chainsaw. I realize many members can't drop trees themselves but they can source them so we shouldn't exclude non-logger entrants . . but after that it has to be all by hand. Honor system. Up for it?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Hey monkeyman let's make a mallet for each other. We had a mallet trade before but power tools were allowed. I'm willing to make one for you by hand all the way and document if the basic rules are that the only "power tools" used are a chainsaw. I realize many members can't drop trees themselves but they can source them so we shouldn't exclude non-logger entrants . . but after that it has to be all by hand. Honor system. Up for it?



Thinking about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'd love to see this topic if it happens.....


----------



## Kevin

It will happen with or without the monkey. But he will play. He can't resist a challenge ..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I'd love to see this topic if it happens.....



Me thinking?


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Me thinking?



Sure....that works too....


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Me thinking?



Sorry. I forgot you can't do that. I will answer for you. 


The Monkey accepts the challenge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Hey monkeyman let's make a mallet for each other. We had a mallet trade before but power tools were allowed. I'm willing to make one for you by hand all the way and document if the basic rules are that the only "power tools" used are a chainsaw. I realize many members can't drop trees themselves but they can source them so we shouldn't exclude non-logger entrants . . but after that it has to be all by hand. Honor system. Up for it?



can I play brown down loves a good challenge


I have some curly wood to play with and or some burl if that suits your fancy. I have a white oak burl mallet I am still using after two handles so far.. actually slammed my finger today using it to put a drawer together. wonder if I can get a class action suit against someone hmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Ripjack likes when brink talks in 3 monkey better...



Schroedc thinks @ripjack13 drinks and then tries to make sentences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Got a good start for tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Got a good start for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 107212



Stop wasting your time. You should just throw it all in the burn pile for this winter. It's not going to work.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Stop wasting your time. You should just throw it all in the burn pile for this winter. It's not going to work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Ready for some joinery

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Bout friggin time, your majesty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Bout friggin time, your majesty.



Majesty?


----------



## Kevin

Well, you did proclaim yourself King ....


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Well, you did proclaim yourself King ....



King of Brinklandia. But it's only valid within my sovereign state

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> King of Brinklandia. But it's only valid within my sovereign state



In that case, it's about friggin time, peasant.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> In that case, it's about friggin time, peasant.



It's also valid in Brinklanistan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

And Brinksylvania

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

For the underlings, newbies and peons who are graciously allowed to serve the tyrannical masters of this forum I humbly ask this question. In what land do we all live in? 'Cause I'm confused...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I can't answer that.
I live in my own private Idaho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

If I'm not making any sense, you're on right track.
If you're understanding me, get professional help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

According to the Pledge of Allegiance we live in the republic of Forwichistan.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Is this brinklandia?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm so confused...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I can't answer that.
> I live in my own private Idaho


Where in Idaho? We lived in meridian and garden valley before moving here.


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Is this brinklandia?
> 
> View attachment 107291



Only if I'm standing in the middle of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Where in Idaho? We lived in meridian and garden valley before moving here.





http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Own private Idaho.




.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> According to the Pledge of Allegiance we live in the republic of Forwichistan.....



Fourwitchistan. That's an in-law family reunion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Where's ???
@Mike1950 likes seeing what's in background of my pics. Lately seems fixated on my bandsaw


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Where in Idaho? We lived in meridian and garden valley before moving here.



Nice part of Idaho- I was born in Bonners ferry. a bit north


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> hold it mr. unplugged- what about that bandsaw that lurks in the background of your pics.........





Brink said:


> I hang my boxers on that thing to dry them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

You should turn that fan on them... It's what I do.


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> You should turn that fan on them... It's what I do.



That's Shopdog's fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Go commando...eliminate the problem.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Go commando...eliminate the problem.



My mom always said to wear clean and dry boxers in case you have to go to the hospital.
So, in a sense, I do this for @DKMD

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> My mom always said to wear clean and dry boxers in case you have to go to the hospital.
> So, in a sense, I do this for @DKMD



He's a veterinarian ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Joinery time. 
This will be done by hand. The seat blanks are to unwieldy to run over machines. Router my cause some chip out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

How's things going in Brinksville? Hiking or woodworking today...or both?


----------



## Brink

Switching between woodworking, and moving fire wood.

Factoid: the weight of red oak rises proportionally to the pitch of the hill you're moving it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Half my wood is stacked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Switching between woodworking, and moving fire wood.
> 
> Factoid: the weight of red oak rises proportionally to the pitch of the hill you're moving it up


Another factoid: a monkey's tendency to whine is inversely proportional to the length of its tail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Stoopid whiney monkeys


----------



## Brink

What you see here, x4. Prices are trimmed, mortises cut.
I'm setting the posts into groves in the base. Lots of long grain glue surface. Should be plenty strong.
The bottom apron is just ornamental. It floats in the posts mortises. A small dab of glue dead center will hold it to seat base. With seasonal movement, nothing will be constricted. The arm and back rests have smallish tenons and some flex.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Square and boxy on outside, curvy comfy on inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

If you cut a hole in the middle of the seat and mounted it on a bucket you would really have something for the outdoorsy type. I've read on this site that people that have lots of money like the finish to be shinny though...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

For some reason a Sir Mix-a-lot song just popped into my noggin. Other than that this is really starting to take shape and look nice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Where in Idaho? We lived in meridian and garden valley before moving here.



You've lived every effing where before you effing moved there (read it outloud in a Joizey dislect).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> You've lived every effing where before you effing moved there (read it outloud in a Joizey dislect).


 
I have lived in California (San Jose, Alameda, Happy Valley Redding, Hayfork, Weaverville), the UP of MI (Gwinn), MO (Outside of Springfield), GA (Augusta), MD (Silver Springs), VA (Fair Fax), ID( Meridian and Garden Valley), WA (Spanaway) and HI (Lahaina). In the Army I also lived in Mogadishu Somalia for a bit, they even made a movie about it... The only states I have not been to are Maine and Alaska.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You've lived every effing where before you effing moved there (read it outloud in a Joizey dislect).



Yo! Youse guyz friggin lived every waya befoa youse friggin moved ova deya

How fast you forgot.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Dude, Fugetaboutit, Ya'll brahdas...

Try saying that with each respective accent, I can. lol


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have lived in California (San Jose, Alameda, Happy Valley Redding, Hayfork, Weaverville), the UP of MI (Gwinn), MO (Outside of Springfield), GA (Augusta), MD (Silver Springs), VA (Fair Fax), ID( Meridian and Garden Valley), WA (Spanaway) and HI (Lahaina). In the Army I also lived in Mogadishu Somalia for a bit, they even made a movie about it... The only states I have not been to are Maine and Alaska.



It's not a contest or I would list my extensively lengthy ridiculously listly namely placely of habitationly .... hey whooooooly invitedly mely intoly thisly geoly messly?

Anyway. I mean anywayly Mauily isly only myly listly becausely someonely madely aly mistakely ofly invitingly mely toly camply inly theirly backyardly inly aly tently. 

Inyayly ethayky eantimemayly atwhayly ifyayly Iyayly ombinedcayly ymayly ewnayly anguagelayly ithwayly igpayly atinlayly?


----------



## Kevin

Yo munkee dat lip roozhzh lukkin suweet baybay ....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> It's not a contest or I would list my extensively lengthy ridiculously listly namely placely of habitationly .... hey whooooooly invitedly mely intoly thisly geoly messly?
> 
> Anyway. I mean anywayly Mauily isly only myly listly becausely someonely madely aly mistakely ofly invitingly mely toly camply inly theirly backyardly inly aly tently.
> 
> Inyayly ethayky eantimemayly atwhayly ifyayly Iyayly ombinedcayly ymayly ewnayly anguagelayly ithwayly igpayly atinlayly?


Never could understand the Swedish Chef...


----------



## Kevin

Opcayly outcayly.


----------



## Kevin

We've all seen him and loved him on the net, but let's have a REAL Hawaiian spirit serenade us once again while Don scratches his pate .....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brother Izzy, mocking him will anger he Hawaiian gods. You wont like them when they are angry...


----------



## DKMD

I think Brink is making four chairs for that guy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Brother Izzy, mocking him will anger he Hawaiian gods. You wont like them when they are angry...



Wasn't mocking him I think he sang beautifully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tiny m&t joints for spindles.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Random monkey pic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

2, too, to, two

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Et tu?


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> 2, too, to, two
> 
> View attachment 108134



Those chairs are pretty low to the ground. Not so far to fall when you're blasted I guess...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Et tu?



I don't understand


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Anything?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> I don't understand


Just a play on alliteration with your to, too, two, 2. It is Latin (and French), meaning "and you".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Alliteration? 
Ugh, hello online dictionary

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> Just a play on alliteration with your to, too, two, 2. It is Latin (and French), meaning "and you".


Let's not forget the tutu too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Getting started on #3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you make Bunk Chairs? It is nice when chairs stack conveniently away but; and I am no expert here, it looks like there is something missing... Or you plan on attending this years BBSL show. (Big BackSide Leprechaun show)


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you make Bunk Chairs? It is nice when chairs stack conveniently away but; and I am no expert here, it looks like there is something missing... Or you plan on attending this years BBSL show. (Big BackSide Leprechaun show)



I wasn't invited.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah, me either. Kevin said he would take pictures though...


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, me either. Kevin said he would take pictures though...



Great, more pictures of ankles.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I share thes tidbits on my FB group.

Behold!

Brinknique of the wique...
Big grooves

Start with some layout lines.



 

Then saw to the lines.



 

Should look like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

A few more kerfs.



 

Then hog out a majority of the waste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Clean up with a router plane.



 

And check the fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

#3 glued up

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

That's not gonna sit right. You got on clamp one way and another clamp another way. Whoever sits in that seat is going to get a back out of whack.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's not gonna sit right. You got on clamp one way and another clamp another way. Whoever sits in that seat is going to get a back out of whack.



Handles are pointing in same direction


----------



## Brink

Three done.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> #3 glued up
> 
> View attachment 108642



Nice bra....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

I love the seat portion of the build, and you did an excellent job with contour uniformity. Even using templates and grids that ain't easy. You got to have a well-trained monkey to do something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I love the seat portion of the build, and you did an excellent job with contour uniformity. Even using templates and grids that ain't easy. You got to have a well-trained monkey to do something like that.



I used templates.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

4 of 4 seats are done! They seem to line up pretty well.

Now to,make the bases.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I used templates.



I know you did. You told us that before. But you freehanded the contours with a circular chainsaw. It's not easy. I usually remove some flesh.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I know you did. You told us that before. But you freehanded the contours with a circular chainsaw. It's not easy. I usually remove some flesh.



Ever see how Kevlar pants stop chainsaw?

Substitute my man fur for Kevlar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Ever see how Kevlar pants stop chainsaw?
> 
> Substitute my man fur for Kevlar.



Tuff munkee. Bi-onic munkee. Full of BS munkee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Not tuff. hair gets all matted around spinning chain.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Not tuff. hair gets all matted around spinning chain.



Munkee not that hairy. Munkee not so scary. Of munkee we be wary. Pray to mother Mary we don't discover munkee really a faerie. Munkee leave and don't tarry but munkee get no go-away money . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Starting the bases.


----------



## Brink

Feets. These will get carved into cloud lift style. Legs will be mortised into the cuss points.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Cool. A tic tac toe board game . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Party games to go with the barstools!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Boring many holes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

So, Brink. Why did you put all those holes in those pieces?


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> So, Brink. Why did you put all those holes in those pieces?



Great question! They are the inside radius for some cuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

One feets assembly put together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

I assume they have a fork lift to move furniture to sweep and vacuum around it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> I assume they have a fork lift to move furniture to sweep and vacuum around it?



Probably, cleaning crew comes in a few times a week at this place


----------



## Kevin

A bizarre trestle table base without the trestle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Great question! They are the inside radius for some cuts.
> 
> View attachment 109794


Did you seriously just ask yourself a question in the third person, then praise yourself for asking said question? All while depicting yourself as a chimp (which as you know is not a monkey) in the arms of a Kardasian?

How does one take that seriously and with any understanding what so ever? "Don, do you have any idea how he could be so far out there?" "No Don, that was however a wonderful observation and we will need to watch closely for entertainment sake the rapid mental decline at work here." "You are so right Don. You may be the smartest people we know." "Thank you Don."

Brinkster, Buddy... There is medication you could be taking that will help...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

He prefers bananas.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> He prefers bananas.....


We do too...


----------



## ripjack13

Aren't you supposed to be working?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Today I have a technician who graced me with his presence, I have 2 monitors so this is easy to do both. We are multi taskers. resistance is futile.


----------



## Johnturner

Just a random post

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you seriously just ask yourself a question in the third person, then praise yourself for asking said question? All while depicting yourself as a chimp (which as you know is not a monkey) in the arms of a Kardasian?
> 
> How does one take that seriously and with any understanding what so ever? "Don, do you have any idea how he could be so far out there?" "No Don, that was however a wonderful observation and we will need to watch closely for entertainment sake the rapid mental decline at work here." "You are so right Don. You may be the smartest people we know." "Thank you Don."
> 
> Brinkster, Buddy... There is medication you could be taking that will help...



THAT's a Kardashian?


----------



## rocky1

Kardassian!!


----------



## Kevin

Actually this is a Cardassian female. . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> We do too...



I'm a Gemini. And so am I. 

No we are. Yes we aren't. 

Shut up I wasn't talking to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Of all the words that I misspell I am proud to not know how to spell kardassian or how ever it is writ.


----------



## Brink

I'm proud not to be able to identify a cardoshian.
Benefit of not watching tv

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I'm proud not to be able to identify a cardoshian.
> Benefit of not watching tv


We have Netflix and Amazon prime. Nothing else and that is just fine with me.


----------



## Brink

I don't have those, either


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I don't have those, either


You have all of us, and that's better...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

The Neilson ratings folks stopped by last week. They selected us as a ratings family. That's too funny.
Moma the Brink tells them we watch MASH at dinner time and Big Bang Theory at bed time.
Other than that, the Knicks, if they don't stink.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> The Neilson ratings folks stopped by last week. They selected us as a ratings family. That's too funny.
> Moma the Brink tells them we watch MASH at dinner time and Big Bang Theory at bed time.
> Other than that, the Knicks, if they don't stink.


"Moma the Brink" 

Mash and Big Bang are 2 great shows. I get full seasons from our library. I have never been a sports watching person for some reason...


----------



## Brink

The four feet assemblies are done.
The four seat assemblies are done.
Now for something to go from seats to feets.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> The four feet assemblies are done.
> The four seat assemblies are done.
> Now for something to go from seats to feets.
> 
> View attachment 110029
> 
> View attachment 110031



Tractor Crankshafts?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I've seen this before...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Brink is sure everyone is thinking, "a crossed half lap joints? Isn't half the joint in tension and prone to separating?

Why yes, they can do that. 

So I will put splines on the underside to reinforce it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Brink is sure everyone is thinking, "a crossed half lap joints? Isn't half the joint in tension and prone to separating?
> 
> Why yes, they can do that.
> 
> So I will put splines on the underside to reinforce it.
> 
> View attachment 110600


It's like you can read my mind monkey boy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmmm... I thought you said they was done already?!

You gonna finish this job before you get as old as Mike?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm... I thought you said they was done already?!
> 
> You gonna finish this job before you get as old as Mike?



I rethought the design a bit.

And...

I will never catch up to @Mike1950 's age


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm... I thought you said they was done already?!
> 
> You gonna finish this job before you get as old as Mike?





Brink said:


> I rethought the design a bit.
> 
> And...
> 
> I will never catch up to @Mike1950 's age



 * WHATTTTT!!!!* You are right on not get as old as I am but not for the reasons ya think......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Prepping the legs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I love prepping the legs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Shhhhhhhhhh... Y'all don't tell him, but the stools weren't numbered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh... Y'all don't tell him, but the stools weren't numbered!



The seats are lettered, A-D


----------



## Brink

Dust collector stopped working.


----------



## Brink

Rounded and smoothed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Old mower blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm hoping that's a pneumatic piston to go under the chair seat, and not a die grinder, because if he's attachin the mower blade to the die grinder, there's fixin to be monkey fur everywhere in the shop! Somebody better call 911!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Old mower blade.
> 
> View attachment 110843
> 
> View attachment 110844
> 
> View attachment 110845



You making lawn mower chair now instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I love prepping the legs....


Careful with the salt, they will jump out da pan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Tractor seats, die grinders, repurposed mower blades, numbered legs, lettered seats, unmarked feet, 

This is all going somewhere...

It's all planned out, carefully. 
Heck, I'm already brain deep into my next project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Tractor seats, die grinders, repurposed mower blades, numbered legs, lettered seats, unmarked feet,
> 
> This is all going somewhere...
> 
> It's all planned out, carefully.
> Heck, I'm already brain deep into my next project.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 110859



Stoopid monkey, put the brain by the stoopid tail

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Heck, I'm already brain deep into my next project.




Not sure the words "brain" and "deep" should be used in the same sentence when describing some things.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

All pre-planned. One simple set up on BS.
Yes, I do use it for more than hanging my undies on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Make sorta round

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Here's that modified mower blade.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Cleaned up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

All legs are fitted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

There will be a foot ring, but here's an idea how the stools will look.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

A little more joinery on these legs.
And swivels! Yes, we have swivels, too.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## rocky1

You do realize that eating that much popcorn is not good for your health?! I mean this thread has only been going for how many weeks now? We're talking a small apartment full of popcorn by now. Not to mention the beer to wash it down!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I make my own. I don't buy that commercial crap....mines healthy.


----------



## Brink

This is one, but all the legs are now glued up

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> This is one, but all the legs are now glued up
> 
> View attachment 112477



And I thought I was ambitious today. You've got me beat 

Those are great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Prepping more stock


----------



## Brink

Artsy pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Many finger joints

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Ya know... a feller could die of thirst waiting on you to finish a bar stool!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Ya know... a feller could die of thirst waiting on you to finish a bar stool!


----------



## Brink

All those finger jointed pieces have been shaped into little cloud lift brackets for the foot rings.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD

Too cool! These stools are gonna be damn near indestructible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... whoever is waiting on them is gonna be too old to crawl up on them, before he's done. Wind up with flower pots sitting on them over in the corner someplace out of the way of the walker and wheelchair path!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Too cool! These stools are gonna be damn near indestructible!




Don't kid yourself. They'll self-destruct within 2 or 3 years. He sanded them in the wrong direction. Once he applies the finish there's going to be a spontaneous reaction to the latent negative energy created by the lack of Woo which resulted from the yang-only sanding but no ying sanding. Sort of like wax on/wax off, but he only went through the wax off cycle and never any wax on. 

I hope he doesn't warranty them he'll be in the poor house putting out all those fires. Oh and that's another thing, they could very well spontaneously combust!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Don't kid yourself. They'll self-destruct within 2 or 3 years. He sanded them in the wrong direction. Once he applies the finish there's going to be a spontaneous reaction to the latent negative energy created by the lack of Woo which resulted from the yang-only sanding but no ying sanding. Sort of like wax on/wax off, but he only went through the wax off cycle and never any wax on.
> 
> I hope he doesn't warranty them he'll be in the poor house putting out all those fires. Oh and that's another thing, they could very well spontaneously combust!



Oops

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## tocws2002

@Brink you should listen to @Kevin and heed his advice, apparently he knows a thing or two about spontaneous combustion....oops...






Oh, almost forgot, nice looking stools, looking forward to more progress pictures.

-jason

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Waiting for feet rings to dry


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> View attachment 112840


So a man walks into a bar and says, you got any monkey chairs?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

All the pieces are glued up, I spent the whole day sanding. First coat of BLO is on.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Waiting for feet rings to dry


You wear rings on your feet?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> You wear rings on your feet?



No, stilettos

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> You wear rings on your feet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Four months, and over 200 hours of labor later, the stools are done! Ready for delivery tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Awesome, now WTH does TTTSNH mean? The tall thin stool not highenough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful work as always Jon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awesome, now WTH does TTTSNH mean? The tall thin stool not highenough



The Table That Should Never Happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Those are silly looking tables...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

They're good for holding tacos...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> They're good for holding tacos...



You wouldn't want to put too many on one though, I imagine they might collapse if you did....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Insert cat whistle here! Hubba hubba! And guys if you ever get the chance to meet her or the brinkster, I can assure you she is as beautiful on the inside as she is on the outside. Jon try's to convince us that he is a neanderthal but I know far better................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> Insert cat whistle here! Hubba hubba! And guys if you ever get the chance to meet her or the brinkster, I can assure you she is as beautiful on the inside as she is on the outside. Jon try's to convince us that he is a neanderthal but I know far better................


I'm convinced...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

This project is officially done.
Sitting in the bar with aged SYP (?) panels and Brazilian soapstone, facing the fireplace and movie theater sized tv.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Need a bigger view of the room to enjoy the full effect of those creations....


----------



## ripjack13

Are there pads on the feet?


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Need a bigger view of the room to enjoy the full effect of those creations....



I know, but for privacy reasons, I keep the pics small.



ripjack13 said:


> Are there pads on the feet?



I put eight 1" felt pads on every seat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Awesome project Brink, those are just cool looking! Great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Incredibly unique look, as ususual Sir Brink. I would think the client was thrilled. So many different techniques and processes to get that job done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

